# Unexpected Fishing Buddy!



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

My sister asked to go fishing today! She said she would buy a day license and ended up purchasing a year license! YES i was happy and suprised that she would be interested in fishing.  We cruised over to american fork boat harbor looking for some white bass and/or channels. I threw her out a worm and i cruised looking for a school of whities, after not finding any on my spinner. I switched to a worm right next to the reeds for some crappie or bluegill. I instantly got a hit and reeled in and knew it was too big to be a panfish. Ended up with a carp and decided to cut it up for kittie bait. First time messin with a carp and it was disgusting this one was pregnant! Went back to see how my sister was doing and she replied i think i have a fish? She reeled in a juicy mudder.








After a hour and a half of no action we called it a day.
Was fun to introduce a new fisherman to the sport!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Right on! Get those ladies fishing. Even if she only caught a nasty mud cat, I bet she had fun.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

umm.....How old is your sister?


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Jeremy28 said:


> umm.....How old is your sister?


Does that matter? :roll:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I think he's trying to tell you she's hot! :wink:  And making sure she's of the legal age to ask that question. :mrgreen:


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I know, but im protective over my sister! 
Seriously back off -oOo-


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey I'm just the translator.  

**** you Jeremy 28.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I know fixed, not towards you just lettin people know haha.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

metal_fish said:


> I know,* but im protective over my sister! *
> Seriously back off -oOo-


That's good you should be... I only had a brother and he isn't that good looking.  So I can't imagine what it would be like to have a hot sister. I'd imagine it sucks sometimes.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Hahahaha. o-|| o-||


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

How do you like those UglyStik rods? Arn't they great!?
Nice mud cat, I have yet to catch one of those...

And people, seriously, quit hitting on his sister!!! He only put that picture up there to show off the fish. By the way, you got to love how women display their first fish, holding it by the line like that... My wife used to do the same thing. Now she holds the fish with her hands.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice fish for your sister. I think it's cool to see you got her out there with you. Some of my best memories are of me and my little sis fishing when we were little. She's all grown up now and I havn't been able to get her out fishing like you did, way cool! I would however be nervous to post a picture of my sister on this forum because of some of the WANKERS WITH NO RESPECT!


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

Good for you metal fish be very protective of your sister there is nothing wrong with it. Congrats on introducing another fisherperson to our nasty habit! I have recently got my wife hooked on fishing and I really hope she stays with it.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Pavlik the ugly stik rods are perfect for bass and catfishing!
I am glad too she wanted to get into fishing and there is possibley a tibble fork trip next weekend!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Way to go Metal!! That's the same way I was with my little sister when I first got on the fire department, lots of guys wanted to "date" her. It would P*** me off until I learned I could say I would trade her for things..... :mrgreen:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> Way to go Metal!! That's the same way I was with my little sister when I first got on the fire department, lots of guys wanted to "date" her. *It would P*** me off until I learned I could say I would trade her for things*..... :mrgreen:


 -BaHa!-



UintaMan said:


> I would however be nervous to post a picture of my sister on this forum because of some of the WANKERS WITH NO RESPECT!


...You have a hot sister too? :wink: :wink:

Just kiddin!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH... thats funny as he!!. She's a cute kid so don't be all bent that a guy noticed it. Thats great that you took her fishing. I actually was kinda shocked to see it too because she looks like she's kinda all dressed up for just a fishing trip. Cool that she's busting up the idea most girls her age would rather be chillin at the mall or something. I'm sure that if she had a good time going fishing with you today then she'll be more than willing to go again. Love taking my daughter with me fishing.... wonder how I'll react in about five years when she's a high schooler and the kids on the forum are doing the "Oh wow, how old is she?" bit.... :lol:


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Just to clear things up she is 20, and i gave her a hard time when she dressed up to go fishing especially at utah lake. But girls will be girls right?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

metal_fish said:


> Just to clear things up she is 20, and i gave her a hard time when she dressed up to go fishing especially at utah lake. But girls will be girls right?


Wow... she looks about the age of my stepdaughter, or thereabouts anyway. My bad.  I agree with you about girls will be girls. Pretty funny to see one all dolled up wrestling with a catfish, carp or some other "nasty thing" like that... my wife is the prime example of all dressed up worried about dirt under the fingernails. My daughter on the other hand is my little tomboy... which worries me even more when it comes to boys. :?


----------

